# Going out of my mind. Will anything work?



## Mellymoo (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all. I am new to the forum. I have what I assume is IBS. I have tried everything to control the cramps, bloating, pain and constipation. I have just been prescribed mini enemas. I have used a few but I am finding they are not clearing me out completely. It's like there is a stubborn blockage. I have plenty of fibre in my diet and I drink lots of water. I take probiotics, magnesium citrate, peppermint oil capsules, flaxseed. Even a pharmacist said he was stumped when I went through the list of what I've already tried. I have been permanently bloated for 5 months now. It's sad as a lot of my tops and bottoms don't fit me any more because of my bloated tummy. The cramps and bloating make me so miserable and sometimes I get a searing pain when I go to empty my bowels. I have had blood tests and they all came back fine except for sodium which was a bit low. I'm at the end of my tether trying to find something that will actually help me effectively.

Is it worth asking my GP if he could refer me to the hospital for a colonoscopy? He was slightly reluctant to prescribe enemas as he though my low sodium may have been due to purging, which definitely isn't the case! He is a good GP though and did advise me to come back if the enemas don't work. I only started them yesterday btw. Maybe I'm being too hasty??

I should add that I have GAD and I am agoraphobic. Any response would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Mellymoo

so sorry for all your problems. dealing with chronic constipation can be difficult.

no. the mini enemas do not clean out very much because they just don't go up high enough. if you think you are quite backed up and constipated and you want to try an enema for relief, use the big quart size enema. you can buy an enema kit at the drug store or online. an enema this size gets up much higher and will get more out.

have you tried an osmotic laxative like movicol or a stimulant like dulcolax or senna to help with your constipation--at least to get unplugged a bit and get things moving again.

ask your GP for a referral to a good gastroenterologist. a gastro doc is more knowledgeable and proactive about dealing with chronic constipation than a GP. there are some prescription meds available for constipation--amitiza, linaclotide (linzess or constella) and prucalopride (resolor). many people have found these effective.

blood tests really don't tell much about constipation per se although testing to see if you have a low thyroid level is a good idea since that can cause constipation. an abdominal x-ray will show how much stool you have in your colon and how backed up it is.

also--constant bloating can also be a symptom of SIBO--small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. ask your gastro doc about this. he/she can order a test to verify if you have SIBO. where's a good website with more information on it.

http://www.siboinfo.com/

a lot of us here will chronic constipation have found that too much fiber--especially insoluble fiber--is not our friend. if you're already backed up, adding more fiber will just make it worse.

you might want to take a look around here on the board. there is a lot of good advice here about dealing with constipation and also good diet advice.

here is a good thread with a big list of things to try for constipation:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Wissey (Apr 25, 2015)

So sorrry to hear about your problems. Yes,do get a referal from your GP to the hospital. If nothing else the pre-colonoscoy medication should clear you out for a while and if they don't find anything it will give you one less thing to worry about I agree with Annie about the fibre- high fibre makes my constipation a lot worse and some foods that are suppose to cause blockage make me go.Could your GP also refer you to an NHS dietician to tailor a diet for you as an individual? What got rid of my bloating was giving up dairy products,but please tell your GPif you give up any food group. I take Lactalose (perscribed) for my persistant constipation and try to stick to foods that I know will not make matters worse. I am not "cured" but so much better than I was 6 months ago.I hope your condition improves too but keep asking your doc for more tests and different treatments. While we still have an NHS we should make full use of it.


----------



## Frog1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just a quick question for anyone. Like M, I'm showing symptoms for this too. But I had a stool test and came back positive for two different types of parasites. Has anyone else been tested for them? Just wondering if symptoms of IBS-c could be related.


----------



## persuasions (Jul 21, 2015)

I think they are connected. At least they were connected in my case. I was stool tested too and the tests came positive for one parazite. I took antibiotics and followed a candida/parasite cleansing protocol and felt way better. I did not get rid of constipation but I felt like a human being again. The treatment was literally an energy boost. Afterwards, I had less intestinal issues like bloating, nausea, fatigue, dizziness or stomach gas.

Expect getting worse when taking the medicine, like dieing alongside the parasites. Please DO NOT eat any sweets, fruits, white rice/bread/fries etc when taking the medicine. Parasites love those. Also, it is best to take some bitter teas and pancreatic enzymes during this hard period. Bitter drinks are liver stimulants.

Unfortunately, my experimentation with diet did not go that well. Afterwards, reintroducing some HIGH FODMAP food (seasonal fruits, pita bread/crackers, onion/garlic when eating out etc) messed me up again. So, the gut flora seems to be still unbalanced after the antibiotics. Now, I take zeolite in order to detox and it is another energy boost. I just need to take a dose at least 1, 1.5 hours before a meal and at least 3-4 after a meal in order to avoid a bad case of flatulence. It also boosts colon motility and digestion.

Zeolite - Benefits of Powdered Zeolite


----------



## Frog1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, persuasion for the tips. Starting a natural protocol first before the prescription from the pharmacist. Hopefully I'll get some relief.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

This should definitely help (click below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## clayton (Aug 12, 2015)

Have you tried Metamucil? My GI highly recommends it for "everybody"!!!. I always thought it was a laxative

and I was resistant-but my dietician and GI say it is only physillum husks. I also drink LOTS of water. But...

my dietician also recommends that I do not drink water with my meals-instead, drink it before or after.

So far, this has been working. The specialist think the root to all my evil is that when I eat, the

small intestines are not starting the digestive process. As a result, the digestion occurs in the

large intestine which results in fermentation-lots of gas(horrible gas), back and stomach pain.

Hope this helps. The Metamucil, every day, really helps!


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a colonoscopy about a year and a half ago. I was told I had no major illnesses like cancer, Celiacs, Chron's etc so was told I had IBS. My Gastro Doc kept telling me to take Align probiotics. I was on them (and they're not cheap, lol) for about 5 months. I decided to go offf them because I felt they weren't doing anything for me. I actually feel* less bloated* since I've been off them but that's just me. Others have said probiotics help them.

Very frustrating, I know. Take care.


----------

